# baby praying mantis



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

I got 2 ootheca from joshs frogs and wondering if anyine has used the freshly hatched babies as food for darts?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't see where Josh's sells them for frog food (Praying Mantis Egg Case (x2) | Josh's Frogs. Have you any info to the contrary? Good luck with the experiment, and let us know how it gows...


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Why not turn them Loose? 
They kill a lot of pest insects


----------



## wesly2007 (Jul 6, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Why not turn them Loose?
> They kill a lot of pest insects


That's the plan. I was just curious if anyone has used them to feed frogs.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I've used them for dart food. I hatched an ootheca not too long ago and let about 30-40 nymphs loose in each of my tanks. I kept the rest in a 10 gal while they got a little bigger... Letting them loose in the bushes soon. Hopefully a couple of them are lucky enough to survive. I've got a ton of birds that are nesting by me so these guys are easy pickins.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Why not turn them Loose?
> They kill a lot of pest insects


Assuming they're a native species to his area.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

The Home Depot in my folks neighborhood always sells seasonal Chinese mantid oothecas. They encourage you to let them loose, regardless of them not being native... not too sure if Cali regulations (or any state) look down/prohibit this???



ZookeeperDoug said:


> Assuming they're a native species to his area.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

These guys are the only allowed mantises-also their use for biological control is traditional. So no regs sofari as I know. 

They make great food for darts who will eat small crickets and the like.


----------

